# Three Mobile - Can't Dial Certain Number



## Emma1980 (8 Mar 2010)

Hi there
Bit of a problem with my new Three Mobile. For the past couple of days, i can't ring one particular number or send texts to it either. When i ring i get a disconnected noise - but i can ring it fine from a landline! It's my boyfriends work number so i know nothings been blocked his end.
So i rang Three this evening who were baffled by this, got me to do some resetting things but to no avail - the call ended with the man not having a clue!

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Papercut (8 Mar 2010)

The only thing I can suggest is that if you are dialling or texting his number using your contacts list that you might have it saved incorrectly there, so you may want to double check. Have you tried dialling it by actually keying in the number & pressing the call key?


----------



## Crunchie (8 Mar 2010)

Is it a Tesco Mobile number by any chance? I had a similar problem and was told by Tesco that there are some issues between the 2 networks.


----------



## Emma1980 (9 Mar 2010)

i have tried ringing it by typing in the number, from the contacts, and from a reply text all to no avail. The number i am dialing in on the meteor network through eircom.
i only have the phone a week and a half, i have been text the number grand up until a couple of days ago! 
It's doing my head in! They told me to check the sim on a three compatable mobile to check if the sim is ok but i don't have another three compatable mobile but anyway, if i can dial other numbers then surely it's not the sim!


----------



## Papercut (9 Mar 2010)

I think the best thing for you to do is to bring your phone into a Three store (preferably the one where you bought it, if you bought it in a store) & get them to try your SIM in one of their phones. If the problem is not the SIM, get them to either give you a new phone or to send it for testing/repair. They should give you a loan phone if it needs to be sent off for repair/reflash.


----------



## Emma1980 (9 Mar 2010)

bought it online, don't think there are any three shops anymore??
i'll try ring them again tomorrow and see if they have any other idea's on it - it'll be a bit pointless if i can't ring the number i ring the most!!


----------



## mrblues (9 Mar 2010)

Emma1980 said:


> bought it online, don't think there are any three shops anymore??


There are still 3 stores, it was 3G Mobile that closed up - different company.


----------



## bullworth (9 Mar 2010)

Emma1980 said:


> bought it online, don't think there are any three shops anymore??



Not sure where you are but theres plenty of ''Three,3'' stores in Dublin.


----------



## Papercut (10 Mar 2010)

You can locate a store here [broken link removed]

Also, 
''_If, for whatever reason, you're unhappy with 3 or our services, you can return your handset/modem and boxed accessories, with a proof of purchase within 14 days of delivery of your device, for a full refund._
_Please contact us on 1913 FREE from you handset or 083 333 3333 from any other phone (Our lines are open 24 hours Mon-Sun) to find out how to return your handset/modem. Alternatively send us an email at customer.services.ie@3mail.com_.''


[broken link removed]


----------



## Emma1980 (18 Mar 2010)

Still don't have this issue sorted, very annoying at this stage! Three keeps ringing me to ask the same questions over and over again but haven't sorted it yet!!


----------



## paddyc (18 Mar 2010)

Have you completly deleted the contact from your phone and or sim, clear your last dialed and then manually dial it again - I had similar problem before, I had made a slight change to the number in the contacts by mistake and changed it back but being in the last dialed it kept picking the wrong number from there.

Otherwise as already suggested to it to a 3 store, it was the 3g stores that have closed


----------



## bullworth (18 Mar 2010)

Emma1980 said:


> Still don't have this issue sorted, very annoying at this stage! Three keeps ringing me to ask the same questions over and over again but haven't sorted it yet!!



does anybody else ring u ? why dont u ask anyone else who rings you for the number they dialed ?
if you dont have any friends ringing the number (who know the number) then its not  a big hassle to get a new sim card with a new known number. Its not like you'd have to tell people with the old number about your new number. Many companies give sim cards away for free.


----------

